# Retro-fitting struts to hold up beds



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have a 2007 Bessacarr E530 which does not have any lifting or securing mechanism for the 2 heavy single bench seats.

We're getting old and creaky and find the effort of removing all the heavy seat cushions and seat backs, propping them up somewhere in the van ( and they are over 6 ft long) and then holding up the bed base with one hand while trying to find what we want from the locker underneath, is getting too much. 

Ideally we'd like to leave the cushions in place and lift up the whole thing single handed.

Has anyone fitted gas struts or similar to a Bessacarr and are there any pitfalls we should look out for or recommendations for a firm to buy from ?

G


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Try here: http://www.sgs-engineering.com/gas-struts/automotive.php


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Grizzly.
I have the Bessecarr E560. The two sofas at the front have extensions you pull out to make one big cross double. These extension legs can be lowered when you open the sofas to get stuff out, they can then prop on the top of the base. If yours has similar have you tried this?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I suggest that you give Glen a call at JCM, he might have fitted some on a swift or know what is needed, worth a call.

cabby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

short-stick said:


> Grizzly.
> I have the Bessecarr E560. The two sofas at the front have extensions you pull out to make one big cross double. These extension legs can be lowered when you open the sofas to get stuff out, they can then prop on the top of the base. If yours has similar have you tried this?


Thanks Andysam - a very useful website.

Short-stick- can you leave the cushions in place when you lift your beds up ? We can't ( not enough space for the cushion to slip into and so allow the bed base to hinge and it is very heavy) and in order to lift the thing at all we have to remove the cushions first. We can then prop the bed legs on the base but they don't allow the bed to be lifted very high and fetching anything out that is bulky or awkward is impossible. We've got a wire hook that we can use to attach the fully opened base to the wooden seat back but, having nearly guillotined myself when it came loose, I'm not very keen on this !

The critical one is the passenger side locker which has space to store things. The other side is mainly taken up with the water tank and heater so we tend not to put things in there.

Good idea cabby. I guess Glen and JCM will be off tomorrow for Christmas so will do this when they get back.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Grizz

Being a simple soul I always look for the simplest solutions, as they are usually the easiest, cheapest and generally the most reliable. 

I would consider fitting a socket under the outer edge of your seat base into which you could slot a stick.

Another similar socket just inside the front "wall" of the underbed cabinet (on the floor) would complete the job - apart from a stick of a suitable length.

_(These might not be the best positions for the sockets, but I can't visualise your van.)_

The sockets would keep the stick safely located so the bed base would not fall and decapitate you, and if you were still a bit nervous a pin could be inserted through the sockets and the ends of the stick so they could not possibly be knocked loose.

The simplest sockets would be the sort that hold broom heads onto the handle, and these are available at hardware stores. They come in plastic or galvanised steel (I'd go for plastic.) They are angled too, which would make them a lot easier to fit and line up so the stick can slide in easily.

A suitable length of broom handle could then be sandpapered a bit thinner at each end so it would slot in easily, and if you wanted the extra security of a pin it would be a simple matter to drill through both socket and broom handle, and cut down a knitting needle to a convenient length.

Sounds complicated, but is actually very simple.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

We had same problem so had caravan type drop down flaps/locker doors fitted.only need to lift it now for the vary largest of things


----------

